# Dishwasher turning dishes brown



## NOVA Pros (Jan 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, all my dinnerware is white, but my dishwasher is doing something weird and turning all the white plates and bowls to a dingy brown.

It looks like a rusty stain, but it doesn't come off with scrubbing.

Even inside the dishwasher (especially the door) is turning this dingy, rusty brown color.

Any idea what this might be and why it is occurring?

I recently poured bleach in the dishwasher and ran the cycle without any dishes just to see if the door would come clean, but no luck.

Any advice?

NOVA Pros


----------



## Blue Jay (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a hard water issue, you would need to install a water softener to take care of the issue. over time soft water would remove the stain or you could use (I beleive it is) CLR
to remove the stain.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello NOVA Pros:
Are you using a rinse aid in the dishwasher? That should eleminate any spots or staining. Most dishwashers have a seperate well in the door for the liquid rinse aid which is dispensed in small amounts during each cycle.
Glenn


----------



## NOVA Pros (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.  When Blue Jay mentioned CLR it made me think of my Shower and Tile remover (which is/was the strongest chemical I had in the house).  That actually worked to remove all the stains from the dishes and the dishwasher.  Note:  do not use too much in the dishwasher as it gets very "sudsy" when you run the dishwasher cycle to rinse it all out.

And no Glenn, I haven't used a rinse aid, but will use one now.  I saw a brand on TV that seems to accomplish just what you said.  

Thanks.


----------

